# Best and worst buys black friday 2017



## wikus (30/11/17)

Hi there fellow vapers. 

Seeing as black friday has come and gone again, what lekker specials did U get? Were they all what U expected?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus (30/11/17)

My main focus were juices, stock up for the incoming holiday season, I did get a dead rabbit asswll.

Juices:
DC - red streak sunrise.
Ace of vapes - ICY Cola.
Element - Strawberry whip
NCV - Burst
Wiener - Jelly monster
Hardwicks - Miami ICE & Peach Pie
Opus - Glitch
Jooze E - Havana Nightz
Gummy Zombie
BBM - phat phizz apple
Enerjjy
E liqiud project - Yo bro & amazon
Four dudes - blue ice drops

Im in the procces of testing it all, so far Icy cola is an amazing adv for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Evil_Toast (30/11/17)

This was perfect timing for me, was looking to upgrade my kit anyway.

-Smoant Battlestar and 4 batteries from Sir Vape. Saved R540. Very pleased by this. 
-SMOK TF-RTA from Ohm My in Kloof. I'm liking it so far, but not all that clued up on RTA's in general so this is very subjective from me. Saved ~R250.
- 320 ml of Crafters Code from E-Cig Inn in Amanzimtexas. My staple vape juice for less. What's not to like? Saved R120.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/11/17)

I made out with a girl and then caught a sore throat. Best and Worst.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Huffapuff (30/11/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I made out with a girl and then caught a sore throat. Best and Worst.


Where was that special available?!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (30/11/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I made out with a girl and then caught a sore throat. Best and Worst.


Doesn't count if it was @Stosta...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stillwaters (30/11/17)

If the girl had a beard you deserve a sore throat

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/17)

Bought some juice that was good and some that was kak.
When something is dvertised as " apricot jam donghut" but just tastes like apricot marmalade  wheres the dough... And the cinnamon/sugar sprinkles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (30/11/17)

Bought Element Fresh Squeeze - old, off, junk. Only bought juices. Made me cough up a piece of lung.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/17)

Deckie said:


> Bought Element Fresh Squeeze - old, off, junk. Only bought juices. Made me cough up a piece of lung.



Maybe you got a rotten orange that was squeezed


----------



## Deckie (30/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Maybe you got a rotten orange that was squeezed


That's it ... nothing wrong with the juice, the orange they used to make was frot.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Deckie said:


> Bought Element Fresh Squeeze - old, off, junk. Only bought juices. Made me cough up a piece of lung.


Oh dear! I have some of that waiting for me but it was requisitioned by HRH for me for a Christmas gift... Any chance the extra month will improve the situation?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh dear! I have some of that waiting for me but it was requisitioned by HRH for me for a Christmas gift... Any chance the extra month will improve the situation?


You're in for a surprise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> You're in for a surprise


I'm going to read that as "You're in for a _good_ surprise". I need some optimism in my life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm going to read that as "You're in for a _good_ surprise". I need some optimism in my life!


Let's hope Santa switches it out for Naked Brain Freeze. All that good behaviour will pay off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> Let's hope Santa switches it out for Naked Brain Freeze. All that good behaviour will pay off.


Yeah... I haven't been good at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/11/17)

I bought a 5L box wine. It wasnt on special, but it was still a bargain

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/12/17)

diy e juice starter pack at les 50%.


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> diy e juice starter pack at les 50%.



Welcome to the forum @Moerse Rooikat 
Lol, your forum name makes me laugh


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/12/17)

thanks. yes got same hate mail on xbox as it is my name there to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (1/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thanks. yes got same hate mail on xbox as it is my name there to



Ah yes, XBox Live, where you go to find out how many 12 year olds have had coitus with your mom...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/12/17)

Evil_Toast said:


> Ah yes, XBox Live, where you go to find out how many 12 year olds have had coitus with your mom...


o yes so true


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

Best buy of the day was nothing cause i saved actual over spending.
Worst buy of the day was nothing as it seems i missed alot of great deals.
Actually glad i did not spend money on the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

